
Ask HN: Review My Startup - hammadnasir
Introducing Gelry: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hammadn.wixsite.com&#x2F;gelry It is Jewelry but as a tech company.<p>An all in one jewelry box which contains necklace, bracelet, earring, hair-clip, finger-ring one each - which are designed by AI &amp; is sold as a software product giving monthly updates as another jewelry box which contains updated designs.<p>Would love to have your feedback. Signup if interested.
======
ekulianova
Hi! I didn't quite get it. What does it mean "designed by AI"? And do I get
real jewelry if I subscribe? If so, who makes this jewelry from AI design?

